# 9th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet



## bob_motorbike (Aug 23, 2017)

Thursday through Saturday, September 7, 8, and 9, 2017 at The Hartville MarketPlace, state route 619 in Hartville, Ohio. Out Of Production Motorbikes, Motor Scooters and Classic Bicycles Welcome (No Judging) Open To The Public No Admission Charge No Advance Set-up Free vendor space in designated area for meet related items only Thursday evening ride, 10 miles, to Maize Valley Farm car show. Friday afternoon rides.  For information contact Dan or Jason Schwaberow at 330-699-4517, Ron Ashley at 330-618-7134(cell), Jack Burns 330-571-3217(cell)or Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798.


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 1, 2017)

Some pictures from last years show.


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 7, 2017)

Hartville starting up


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 7, 2017)

First ride to the Goodyear Blimp hanger.


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 7, 2017)

Morning ride to the Goodyear Blimp hanger.


----------

